# Pork Shots



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2018)

Since summer is almost upon us - the outdoor parties can't be to far behind. This is an appetizer that is always a huge hit at our parties. The pork shot is a little bundle of goodness that is very simple to make and smokes up quickly. This thread will hopefully get you through the basics of making them. Lets get the party started.

First the gotta start the fire:







Thin blue smoke:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ok seriously...the mixings. Kosher salt, garlic and onion powder, ground pepper, smoked paprika, chili powder, smoked sharp cheddar, kielbasa, dark brown suger and bacon. 






Slice the kielbasa up into half inch or so slices.





Cube the cheese small enough to fit in the shots.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Slice the bacon to fit one revolution around the kielbasa. I got lucky this time as slicing it in half fit perfectly. 





Roll them up and insert a toothpick to keep the bacon from unwinding. *Note to self:* make sure you have enough toothpicks before starting.






Drop in a few cubes of cheese:





And fill with your favorite rub mix. I listed my ingredients at the top of the page.






Since I'm only doing a few pork shots the Kettle with a side basket gets the call.





Indirect heat - Kettle is about 225 to 250* degrees with a chunk of apple. The two hot dogs are for skidmark. He loves smoked hotdogs.






Their almost done. 





Plated and ready for the pallette: 






Thanks for taking a peek hope you enjoyed. This is how my family likes them. Some people like cream cheese instead of cheddar, while other folks put hot peppers in them. It doesn't matter it's all good. Use your favorite rub mix.  I've made these in small batches like this one or larger batches(100 to 150) for my childrens wedding receptions and haven't had any leftovers to take home. Give them a (pork)shot if you've never tried them. 

Any suggestions are more then welcome. 

Chris.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks great . One of my favorites .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh Yeah!!!:)
My Kinda "Shots"!!!
Can't see the TBS on that Fire though---Might be a little too hot !!

Bear


----------



## Lookn4u (Jun 10, 2018)

Those look great, I'm going to try some tonight.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 10, 2018)

YEAP!  That awesome!  Thanks for sharing! I’m going to have to try them!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2018)

Dang those look good Chris!
I'm going to make them the next time we have a party, instead of ABT's.
Might stick a chunk of jalapeno in with the cheese!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## dcecil (Jun 10, 2018)

The opening pics of this thread made me laugh my a$$ off.  That was awesome.   Food looks great.  I’m definitely putting this on the menu


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . One of my favorites .



Thanks chowsaw it's one our favorites also. 



bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!!:)
> My Kinda "Shots"!!!
> Can't see the TBS on that Fire though---Might be a little too hot !!
> 
> Bear



My favorite kind of shot to. Haven't had a drop of liquor since the early eighties. Beers another story. It was hot one. I had to put the chairs back away's to enjoy it. Thanks for the like appreciate it.



Lookn4u said:


> Those look great, I'm going to try some tonight.



Go for it Lookn4u, I don't think you'll be disappointed. Let us know how they turn out. Thanks for the read.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP!  That awesome!  Thanks for sharing! I’m going to have to try them!



They've been around for a while and I've always been a fan of them. Thanks for the kind words and like - appreciate it.



SmokinAl said:


> Dang those look good Chris!
> I'm going to make them the next time we have a party, instead of ABT's.
> Might stick a chunk of jalapeno in with the cheese!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al



Thanks for the nice words, like and ride Al. If you do drop a jalapeno in them make sure to use a different colored toothpick to identify which ones have the hot peppers and which ones don't. 



dcecil said:


> The opening pics of this thread made me laugh my a$$ off.  That was awesome.   Food looks great.  I’m definitely putting this on the menu



Thanks dcecil, that's one of the benefits of living out in the boonies. We usually have three or four bon-fires a year. When I could stay up latter into the evening I had them at night. Now that's a real site. Unfortunately skidmark wakes me up at 3:00am every morning on the dot so my bedtime has gotten early. Thanks for the kindly words and let us know if you try them out.

Chris


----------



## actech (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice gotta try this


----------



## bassthumb32 (Jun 10, 2018)

I see new things all the time that I can try to cook and I almost always say “why didn’t I think of that” XD. Well done they look incredible.


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 10, 2018)

Ya, I’m gonna have to try these to.
They look great!!


----------



## Ishi (Jun 10, 2018)

Great cook!!! They are on my to do list on July 4. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 10, 2018)

Yessir! Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2018)

Those look awesome Chris!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks terrific, I will be putting that on my list.
Like


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks great!  They are always a hit around our house.  We have used brats, polish sausage, Italian's, and even summer sausage.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2018)

actech said:


> Nice gotta try this



Thanks for the read ACtech, give'm a try I'm pretty sure you'll like them.



bassthumb32 said:


> I see new things all the time that I can try to cook and I almost always say “why didn’t I think of that” XD. Well done they look incredible.



Thanks for the like bassthumb, pork shots aren't all that new, but I know what you mean. Ton's of stuff being smoked on here that I've never seen or heard of before. I don't usually post the usual stuff unless I do something different or it's a first for me. I like to post things that don't get all the attention or stretch the boundaries of some piece of equipment I may have.



Smoke23 said:


> Ya, I’m gonna have to try these to.
> They look great!!



Thanks Smoke23 for the like appreciate it. They do taste good and are a big hit at parties. Let us know if you make them.

Chris


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 10, 2018)

Those look great!  I haven't seen this done before.

Mike


----------



## Geebs (Jun 10, 2018)

Those look awesome Chris! I’m going to have to try these out sometime.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 10, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Give them a (pork)shot if you've never tried them.
> 
> Any suggestions are more then welcome.


Well...you inspired me.I had on hand:
Premio Hot Italian sausages
Hatfield thick cut bacon
Francesco Rinaldi marinara
Whole milk mozz sticks
And a Weber kettle with nothing to do...
I lightly steamed the sausages for ~ 8 minutes,followed by a cold shower.I then let them rest ~ 5 minutes while I checked bacon length and cut in half as you did,grabbed the marinara and cut cheese sticks into appropriate sized hunks.The sausage sliced beautifully with little to no fat loss.Wrapped slices and put a dab (3/4 tsp ?) of marinara in each,sprinkled with basil,then cheese hunk to top off.They were excellent!

Thanks for the prod Chris,I have been wanting to try these for quite a while.

Bill
PS
Before anyone thinks of saying it...it happened and they  Went fast.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 11, 2018)

Those look amazing! I'm going to make some for my the meat and great event for church at the end of the month!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 11, 2018)

Man these look great. I'll be doing some if these on Saturday for my FIL father's day smokefest


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks delicious!!! I have been thinking of something simple to add to the menu for the fourth of July coming up. I think I just found one appetizer that will make the cut.
Thanks.


----------



## MonumentBrands (Jun 11, 2018)

mmm definitely going to have to make this.


----------



## nimrod (Jun 11, 2018)

Chris,
Those looked good! Recently made some with mild Italian, definitely a new favorite.
Craig


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 11, 2018)

Like!

We need more appetizer ideas!  Good job!


----------



## mowin (Jun 11, 2018)

Look fantastic.  Can almost taste em.  

I've made variations of these with great results.  Always a  favorite.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 11, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Yessir! Congrats on the carousel ride.



Thanks Moto and thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ishi said:


> Great cook!!! They are on my to do list on July 4. Thanks for sharing.



I bet they'd bet a hit at your 4th of July party. Thanks for the like Ishi appreciate it. 



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Those look awesome Chris!



Thanks Waterin, they were awesome. Thanks for the like also. 



GATOR240 said:


> Looks terrific, I will be putting that on my list.
> Like



I hope you give it a go. Their on my list for most parties. Thanks for the like  Gator appreciate.


----------



## Lookn4u (Jun 11, 2018)

Mission successful!! no pics, sorry, but man everybody was fighting over them. In fact we did two dozen, I had one. Went out to check on steaks and a pork loin I was doing, came back inside and they were all gone. As I stood there with a what the hell look on my face no one would make eye contact with me. We also did the pineapple upside down cake that's on Rec Tec's site and not only did it come out looking exactly like the one on the site, it was the best I've ever had.  I was worried about messing up my cast iron, but it just came right out with no sticking at all. It also disappeared in one night, but at least I got two helpings of it. Pics next time for sure. Worked till 3pm then to store, didn't pull the cake of till almost 10pm last night.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 11, 2018)

millerbuilds said:


> Looks great!  They are always a hit around our house.  We have used brats, polish sausage, Italian's, and even summer sausage.
> 
> Smoke ON!
> 
> - Jason



Thanks Jason, there a favorite around here. I haven't tried brat's, Italian or summer. Those sound like great choices. Thanks for the like and new ideas.



mike5051 said:


> Those look great!  I haven't seen this done before.
> 
> Mike



Mike they've been around for awhile. You just don't see them very often. They are good and I haven't met anyone who doesn't like/enjoy them.  Give them a try and let us know what you think. 



Geebs said:


> Those look awesome Chris! I’m going to have to try these out sometime.



Thanks Geebs, Give them a try I don't think you'll be disappointed. Appreciate the kind words.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 11, 2018)

Very nice job Chris!!   Pork shots are always a big hit at our house too.
And yep.  You can add me to the growing list of "only kind of shots I do for the last few years".
Gary


----------



## bertman (Jun 11, 2018)

I had not heard of anything like this before. I am starting some snack sticks tomorrow, but I'm going to have to give this a shot in the next few weeks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 12, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Well...you inspired me.I had on hand:
> Premio Hot Italian sausages
> Hatfield thick cut bacon
> Francesco Rinaldi marinara
> ...



Thanks Bill, that's a combo I haven't tried yet, but will most certainly in the future. Glad they turned out.



phatbac said:


> Those look amazing! I'm going to make some for my the meat and great event for church at the end of the month!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Sounds like a great plan Aaron I admire you for picking up the torch. Not many in today's world would be as willing.



Binford 6100 said:


> Man these look great. I'll be doing some if these on Saturday for my FIL father's day smokefest



Way cool Binford, I'm sure they'll love them. Let us know how you do them and how they turn out. Thanks for the point appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 12, 2018)

Chris, nice post on the makings of a pork shot,they look great ! like


----------



## Geebs (Jun 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Geebs, Give them a try I don't think you'll be disappointed. Appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Chris



Ordering my Kettle this week hopefully. Cant wait to give some of your "fried" recipes a try.


----------



## troutman (Jun 12, 2018)

Great little treats Chris, just now ran across this post.  I'd be popping those in my mouth until I was sick, really clever little combination!!!  I'll have to give it a go.....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 12, 2018)

The Butt Man said:


> Looks delicious!!! I have been thinking of something simple to add to the menu for the fourth of July coming up. I think I just found one appetizer that will make the cut.
> Thanks.



They'll make a great addition. Thanks for the like appreciate it.



MonumentBrands said:


> mmm definitely going to have to make this.



I don't think you'll be disappointed. Let us know if you do Monument. 



nimrod said:


> Chris,
> Those looked good! Recently made some with mild Italian, definitely a new favorite.
> Craig



Italian was mentioned earlier. I'm going to have to try that out also - sounds really good.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> Like!
> 
> We need more appetizer ideas!  Good job!



I couldn't agree more Eddie thanks for the read and like appreciate it.



mowin said:


> Look fantastic.  Can almost taste em.
> 
> I've made variations of these with great results.  Always a  favorite.



Thanks mowin, can you share some of your variations? I'm always looking for new ideas. 



Lookn4u said:


> Mission successful!! no pics, sorry, but man everybody was fighting over them. In fact we did two dozen, I had one. Went out to check on steaks and a pork loin I was doing, came back inside and they were all gone. As I stood there with a what the hell look on my face no one would make eye contact with me. We also did the pineapple upside down cake that's on Rec Tec's site and not only did it come out looking exactly like the one on the site, it was the best I've ever had.  I was worried about messing up my cast iron, but it just came right out with no sticking at all. It also disappeared in one night, but at least I got two helpings of it. Pics next time for sure. Worked till 3pm then to store, didn't pull the cake of till almost 10pm last night.



I know that expression Lookn, been there done that. Now I don't bring them in until I'm ready to chow down on a few. Or I'll sneak a couple before I bring them in. Glad they were a success. I'm going to have to clean up one of my grandma's CI pans and try out that pineapple cake. Sounds really good.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Very nice job Chris!!   Pork shots are always a big hit at our house too.
> And yep.  You can add me to the growing list of "only kind of shots I do for the last few years".
> Gary



Thanks Gary for the kind words appreciate them.



bertman said:


> I had not heard of anything like this before. I am starting some snack sticks tomorrow, but I'm going to have to give this a shot in the next few weeks.



Thanks bertman, good luck on the snack sticks. I haven't gotten into the jerky, sticks, sausage aspect of smoking, but am planning on it in the very near future. Let us know if you try the shots out.



crazymoon said:


> Chris, nice post on the makings of a pork shot,they look great ! like



Thanks for kind words and like crazymoon, They are always a party favorite.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Ordering my Kettle this week hopefully. Cant wait to give some of your "fried" recipes a try.



Geebs, you should also look into the Vortex for the Kettle. You achieve extremely high heat with it. Wings and oil-less fried food become a snap to make with it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2018)

troutman said:


> Great little treats Chris, just now ran across this post.  I'd be popping those in my mouth until I was sick, really clever little combination!!!  I'll have to give it a go.....



Thanks troutman, they're very addicting. They may look small, but are very filling.


meatallica, mcokevin and rings thanks for the like appreciate it. I hope I haven't missed anyone. If I did I truly apologize.

Chris


----------



## Geebs (Jun 13, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Geebs, you should also look into the Vortex for the Kettle. You achieve extremely high heat with it. Wings and oil-less fried food become a snap to make with it.


Already have one on the way, its like christmas morning when these things come.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 13, 2018)

Pork shots look awesome Chris. Sorry I'm late noticing them. You are killing it on the carousel lately!


----------



## daricksta (Jun 14, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Since summer is almost upon us - the outdoor parties can't be to far behind. This is an appetizer that is always a huge hit at our parties. The pork shot is a little bundle of goodness that is very simple to make and smokes up quickly. This thread will hopefully get you through the basics of making them. Lets get the party started.
> 
> First the gotta start the fire:
> View attachment 366872
> ...


I never heard of these. They look and sound awesome.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Pork shots look awesome Chris. Sorry I'm late noticing them. You are killing it on the carousel lately!



Thanks SmokinVol for the kind words and like appreciate them.



daricksta said:


> I never heard of these. They look and sound awesome.



Thanks for the like and read daricksta, They've been around for quite awhile. I just figured I'd bring them back into the limelight with summer coming. BTW they taste even better then they look.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks again for the like daricksta and thanks Richie for the like. 

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 14, 2018)

As I am sitting here chewing on some jerky I pulled out of the smoker this morning, I see this post...  Now I feel covetous for your pork shots and forsake the jerky! What are you doing to me?!?! I have seen these done before, but now I think these have to make it to the short list! Fantastic!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks browneyesvictim for the like and compliment. I wish you didn't say Jerky I'm still a Jerky making virgin and now I have to seriously get the old brain gears working.  

Chris


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 15, 2018)

Those look great. Might try it this weekend.
How long do they usually take?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry Metsfan, I can't say for sure. I think this one was about an hour and a half to two hours. I cook indirect until the bacon is where I want it. Everything I used was already cooked except the bacon. Since the bacon was the only variable I just waited until I got the desired crispness. If your using a higher heat just make sure that the bottom of the kielbasa doesn't burn. I also rotate the shots if I'm finding hot spots during my cook. 

Chris


----------



## Suam461 (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh wow, these look amazing! Definitely going to have to try them!


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jun 15, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry Metsfan, I can't say for sure. I think this one was about an hour and a half to two hours. I cook indirect until the bacon is where I want it. Everything I used was already cooked except the bacon. Since the bacon was the only variable I just waited until I got the desired crispness. If your using a higher heat just make sure that the bottom of the kielbasa doesn't burn. I also rotate the shots if I'm finding hot spots during my cook.
> 
> Chris


Thank you Chris. No problem just wondering an estimated time. Thanks.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 16, 2018)

Made these today. 
OMG, these are great. I just put them in the Webber at 550 degrees and grilled them hot and fast. Made the bacon nice and crispy.
I just used a Webber pork rub from a jar and sprinkled it over the whole thing lightly after I set them on the grill.
Everyone loved them.
Definitely will be making these again. I am sure they will only get better as I figure out what sausage and cheese, seasoning I like best.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2018)

Suam461 said:


> Oh wow, these look amazing! Definitely going to have to try them!



I hope you do Suam, they are good and don't usually last. 



Binford 6100 said:


> Made these today.
> OMG, these are great. I just put them in the Webber at 550 degrees and grilled them hot and fast. Made the bacon nice and crispy.
> I just used a Webber pork rub from a jar and sprinkled it over the whole thing lightly after I set them on the grill.
> Everyone loved them.
> Definitely will be making these again. I am sure they will only get better as I figure out what sausage and cheese, seasoning I like best.



Glad you like them. Like a fatty the stuffing idea's are endless. 

Chris.


----------



## cany (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow they look great


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 22, 2018)

cany said:


> Wow they look great



Thanks cany.


----------



## poobah18 (Jun 22, 2018)

IDK if i missed it but whats the approx time?  I am thinking of adding them to the menu for the 4th.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 22, 2018)

Poobah, The bacon is the only thing that isn't precooked. So it depends on what temp your smoking at and how crispy you want your bacon. I don't really watch the time or temp when doing pork shot's I go by how the bacon looks. Best guess this batch was about an hour and a half to two hours. Let us know if you try them and how they turn out.

Chris


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 23, 2018)

Second round of shots done today. Still great.
Can't wait to do them again


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2018)

Binford 6100 said:


> Second round of shots done today. Still great.
> Can't wait to do them again



Way cool, glad their being enjoyed.

Chris


----------



## LuvsBBQ (Jul 17, 2018)

Those look fantastic Chris!!  Now the wheels are churning in my brain and I know I have some incredible blood sausage in the freezer that would work well with this now I can hardly wait to test it out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 18, 2018)

LuvsBBQ said:


> Those look fantastic Chris!!  Now the wheels are churning in my brain and I know I have some incredible blood sausage in the freezer that would work well with this now I can hardly wait to test it out.



Sounds great, I've never seen blood sausage used let us know how it turns out. 

Chris


----------



## phatbac (Jul 18, 2018)

I made some pork shots with beef kielbasa used extra sharp cheddar and some savory pecan seasoning from butcher BBQ. they came out great. a touch salty because i used a lot of rub so i will know next time to dial back the rub. i shared them with some company and everyone loved them! thanks for the thread!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 18, 2018)

phatbac said:


> I made some pork shots with beef kielbasa used extra sharp cheddar and some savory pecan seasoning from butcher BBQ. they came out great. a touch salty because i used a lot of rub so i will know next time to dial back the rub. i shared them with some company and everyone loved them! thanks for the thread!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Good to hear, glad they were a success.

Chris


----------



## Ishi (Jul 18, 2018)

I made them for our July 4th cookout and they were a hit. 
I cooked them a tad but to long but still they were awesome.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 18, 2018)

they look fine to me Ishi.

Nice job.

Chris


----------



## Hennessy (Jul 19, 2018)

Those look fantastic. Now I know what I'll be making this weekend. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2018)

Your welcome, and let us know how they turn out.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2018)

How the hell did I miss this thread?

Man Chris, those pork shots look fabulous.
Really nice job on those.
*Like!*


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 24, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread?
> 
> Man Chris, those pork shots look fabulous.
> Really nice job on those.
> *Like!*



Thanks Chile for the words and like appreciate them. They are one of the families favorite apps.

Chris


----------



## NamVetJoe (Jul 24, 2018)

They are not that great, damn I forgot to take my meds this morning I will get back to you. I'm back and i believe you just dropped the mic


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 24, 2018)

Those look like terrific things to serve while everyone is waiting on the main course.  A jalapeno dropped in that shot might make quite the taste splash, adn a good need of beer to wash it down.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> They are not that great, damn I forgot to take my meds this morning I will get back to you. I'm back and i believe you just dropped the mic


That Agent Orange really makes the central nervous system a little haywired, doesn't it.


----------



## NamVetJoe (Jul 24, 2018)

With all due respect, my friend and I know you meant that in jest. BUT I have lost too
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 many brothers and sisters to agent orange and to many more are dealing with cancer that ravages their bodies due to its effects after all these years.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 25, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> They are not that great, damn I forgot to take my meds this morning I will get back to you. I'm back and i believe you just dropped the mic



Thanks NamVetJoe(I think). I'm not quite sure what "dropped the mic" means, but it sounds positive. 



Jeff Wright said:


> Those look like terrific things to serve while everyone is waiting on the main course.  A jalapeno dropped in that shot might make quite the taste splash, adn a good need of beer to wash it down.  Thanks for the share.



They are good, just be careful to not let people fill up on them before the main course is served. 

Thanks for the kind words. 

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 25, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> With all due respect, my friend and I know you meant that in jest. BUT I have lost too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very dark sense of humor much like my Father and his brothers _had_ about it...  RIP.
All of them fought monsters they brought back, all of them died from questionable diseases of relation to AO.
The effects span generations.


----------



## Medina Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

I made them this week they were great. My only issues was them falling over. Simple fix for next time. Plus I'll have homemade bacon to do it.


----------



## NamVetJoe (Jul 25, 2018)

When someone in rap or hip hop finishes a set that was exemplary with nothing else needing to be said, they drop their microphone and walk off stage


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 25, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> When someone in rap or hip hop finishes a set that was exemplary with nothing else needing to be said, they drop their microphone and walk off stage



Thanks for the info. That would explain why I didn't know what it meant. I'm more old school classic rock 60's and 70's.

Chris


----------



## NamVetJoe (Jul 25, 2018)

LOL I will be 70 A
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 ug 10 this was my mic dropper


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 25, 2018)

Stevie Nicks, nice. I'm more young Grace Slick type of guy. Vocals would be Pat Benatar. 

Chris


----------



## NamVetJoe (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris do you know what a Jefferson airplane is ?? Let's not forget Linda Ronstadt


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 26, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Chris do you know what a Jefferson airplane is ?? Let's not forget Linda Ronstadt



Joe
I don't have a clue as to what it means. I never knew it had a meaning. I do remember Linda Ronstadt. Had her poster on my wall when I was a young'in.

Edit: Just looked it up on the Urban dictionary. Not at all what I was expecting.

Chris


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Sep 17, 2018)

I had heard of ABTs, but hadn't run across these "shots" yet.  There's quite a bit of room for variation there.  Yours look freaking awesome, thanks for the idea.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 17, 2018)

Scott "Stu" Stewart said:


> I had heard of ABTs, but hadn't run across these "shots" yet.  There's quite a bit of room for variation there.  Yours look freaking awesome, thanks for the idea.



Thanks Scott, they are really good, and the skies the limit filling them. Another crowd pleaser is the fatty if you haven't seen one yet. I have a 3 part step-by-step in my signature on how to make them. Moinks are also really good at parties.

Chris


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Sep 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Scott, they are really good, and the skies the limit filling them. Another crowd pleaser is the fatty if you haven't seen one yet. I have a 3 part step-by-step in my signature on how to make them. Moinks are also really good at parties.
> 
> Chris


Moinks?  I have learned so much today.

In my time playing with a pit I'd really concentrated on the old standbys-Ribs (pork and beef) Butts, Briskets, and Meatloafs.  I have my recipes and feel pretty good about them, but there is always something to tweak.

But the fattys, the ABTs (turds), and shots have really peaked my interest.  Now I gotta look up (on this site) what a moink is.  It's nearly impossible to work with these priorities peaking my interest.

Thanks Chris, you rock my man.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2018)

Stu 
prepare yourself.
There are the small hor'd'oeuvre type MOINKS, and there are entree sized Stuffed MOINKS.
Think of a 4-5 inch spherical Fattie.
Again, see my recipe index.


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Sep 17, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Stu
> prepare yourself.
> There are the small hor'd'oeuvre type MOINKS, and there are entree sized Stuffed MOINKS.
> Think of a 4-5 inch spherical Fattie.
> Again, see my recipe index.


Yeah Chile,
I've been checking out your index and that's quite a compilation you've brought together my man.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

Adding to the list!  Looks great and options are endless.  Excellent cook


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2018)

Scott "Stu" Stewart said:


> Moinks?  I have learned so much today.
> 
> In my time playing with a pit I'd really concentrated on the old standbys-Ribs (pork and beef) Butts, Briskets, and Meatloafs.  I have my recipes and feel pretty good about them, but there is always something to tweak.
> 
> ...



Stu, I have a step-by-step listed in my signature for fatties, moinks, pork shots and a few others. Give it a read and see if your interested in anything. Hanging out here will broaden your smoking horizons for sure.



Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Adding to the list!  Looks great and options are endless.  Excellent cook



Thanks Misplaced. They are good and if you give them a try make sure you report back so we can all enjoy.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2018)

@lovethemeats thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 2, 2019)

Walchit
 Thanks for the likes. Appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## Walchit (Apr 2, 2019)

Well I did like them! I need to go to the store, I gotta smoke something today. Bout to look up moinks myself


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 2, 2019)

Moinks are also really good, and quick also.

Enjoy them.
Chris


----------



## Walchit (Apr 3, 2019)

I did a couple small loins(Maybe just meat glued pork, Idk) and pork shots. Used jalapeno cheddar brats, Colby jack, cream cheese and a fresh ring of jalapeno. They were amazing! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 3, 2019)

They look really good. Nicely done and I'm glad you enjoyed them.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 3, 2019)

Walchit said:


> Well I did like them! I need to go to the store, I gotta smoke something today. Bout to look up moinks myself


Check out Stuffed Moinks.
More work, but damn are they worth it.
I've some in my Recipe Index.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2019)

@pc farmer thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> pc farmer
> thanks for the like appreciate it.
> 
> Chris



I missed this one. I have never made these.  Maybe I should for the Pa gathering


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 16, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I missed this one. I have never made these.  Maybe I should for the Pa gathering


Yes you should , and make some for yourself too . I did a batch last weekend . They are awesome . I like cream cheese in mine .


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I missed this one. I have never made these.  Maybe I should for the Pa gathering



Folks tend to woof them down rather quickly, and are to full to eat the main course - so be careful. Also allot of people use cream cheese in theirs - I've done both and prefer  cheddar. Let us know if you do make them.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

Heard about these. But haven't tried them. Perhaps when I get back from the Falls Saturday this will change.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 17, 2019)

Those look great Chris! Nicely done!
I'm going camping this weekend and will be adding this to the menu to smoke on my Joe Jr. Thanks!


----------



## old golfer guy (Sep 17, 2019)

The recipe I used was Jeff's. He mixes a rub into cream cheese and fills the little bowl to the top then adds chopped onions and tops it off with  rub. Worked pretty good for me.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking good!! Love the bon fire!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Heard about these. But haven't tried them. Perhaps when I get back from the Falls Saturday this will change.



I hope you do Steve they're really good. I think you'll like them, and thanks for the like.



knifebld said:


> Those look great Chris! Nicely done!
> I'm going camping this weekend and will be adding this to the menu to smoke on my Joe Jr. Thanks!



That sounds great. It a perfect little snack food for the Joe.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looking good!! Love the bon fire!



Thanks Hawging, they are really good, and I just had another bon-fire. Not as big because of the slight breeze but it was fun.

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2020)

This looks way too good to pass up! Now that I know what a pork shot is I'd best get off my butt and pound out some kielbasa, I have to make these. Like, RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> This looks way too good to pass up! Now that I know what a pork shot is I'd best get off my butt and pound out some kielbasa, I have to make these. Like, RAY



I don't think you'll be disappointed Ray. I can't remember anyone trying one that didn't like them. 

Thanks for the like also - appreciate it, and be sure to post up when you make them.
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2020)

Of course I'll post up Chris! If you don't post, it never really happened. I'm already thinking a batch of half cheddar and half cream cheese, like I saw Chopsaw post, that sounds good too. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 1, 2020)

Ray , they are great . I like them with cream cheese .  It likes to expand when heated , so if you use cream cheese don't get them to full .


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Of course I'll post up Chris! If you don't post, it never really happened. I'm already thinking a batch of half cheddar and half cream cheese, like I saw Chopsaw post, that sounds good too. RAY





chopsaw said:


> Ray , they are great . I like them with cream cheese .  It likes to expand when heated , so if you use cream cheese don't get them to full .



Good advice right there. I don't care to much for cream cheese so I don't use it, but I have seen it volcano over the top of many a pork shots members have posted.  

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks 
N
 Nitty
 for the like. Appreciate it.

Chris


----------

